# Reef Raft: Borbonius Anthias.......



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

For those that are interested; RR got in about 12 Borbonius Anthias (Holanthias borbonius) recently. Various sizes from small to medium. All (the ones I saw) seem to be healthy, active and eating FLAKES already. $150/each.


----------

